# newbie needs help



## lickaderminge (Jul 11, 2011)

hi peeps can anyone help me am new to all this and i could do with some help on recipes my days of pizzas and kebabs are over ha ha :laugh:


----------



## tonusmaxumus (Jul 10, 2011)

Really depends on your goals.


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, bit dubious bout the name. Lol. I would suggest doing some research and coming back with a few stats, age, height, weight etc.

What do you do currently, what are your goals?


----------



## lickaderminge (Jul 11, 2011)

i wanna build a little then tone it


----------



## lickaderminge (Jul 11, 2011)

am 5"9ft 30yrs weigh between 85-90kg i wanna build a little then tone but think i will just wanna get bigger and bigger as i progress i have only just started the gym


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

lickaderminge said:


> am 5"9ft 30yrs weigh between 85-90kg i wanna build a little then tone but think i will just wanna get bigger and bigger as i progress i have only just started the gym


I were you pal I'd do some surfing around the forum, there's plenty of info on building a diet plan, working out your Daily cals etc.

Thats a good place to Start IMO, maybe try n get a little routine typed up for people to give you feedback on?


----------

